# Pure-ftpd & dir aliases...

## Gyscos

Hello !

I installed pure-ftpd, and it is working quite well, but one feature is missing : I cannot use dir aliases...

I tried to create and edit the file /etc/pureftpd-dir-aliases, but It doesn't seem to be working...

Here is the content of the file :

/home/ftp/Films

/media/HDD/Films

The /media/HDD/Films directory exists.

But when I connect anonymously to my ftp, I can see the test directory I created in /home/ftp, but not the /home/ftp/Films alias...

Any idea why ?Last edited by Gyscos on Mon Jul 27, 2009 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gyscos

I reinstalled gentoo, and now I'm configuring pure-ftpd, but I have the same problem : in the client, I can't see any alias I added to /etc/pureftpd-dir-aliases

Anyone has an idea ?...

Thanks !

EDIT :: ok, I ran some tests, and if I send SITE ALIAS from the ftp client, I get the correct list of aliases. So either the client doesn't show them correctly, or I didn't set them right, wich is quite more likely to happen.

The user is gyscos, its home directory is /home/gyscos.

If the file contains :

```
/home/gyscos/www

/path/to/my/directory

```

then i should see a "www" directory in my home when I use a ftp client, right ?

Yet I don't see anything...

EDIT2 : Well, I found a workaround : mount --bind  :Very Happy: 

----------

